# VOX PryMate - Beefy, sturdy and cool...



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my newest addition in my danish collection...  Made by my friend Jesper Voxnaes in Danmark!

[edit]

Sorry i put up the big pictures here... Maybe they where to many as well so here goes instead of those....

[endedit]


----------



## supes (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice pics!! I'm loving the blade profile. What kind of steel?

And where can I get one?


----------



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Aug 7, 2007)

supes said:


> Very nice pics!! I'm loving the blade profile. What kind of steel?
> 
> And where can I get one?



7,2 mm thick RWL34 Steel... check out www.voxknives.com..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2007)

Lonewolf, this is the second time I need to edit your post for picture size, please make yourself familiar with the rules...:candle:


----------



## Lone Wolf and Cub (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry Bart! Didn´t know.. lame excuse but a fact...  Once again, sorry for all You trouble and my total disrespect for the rules regarding images.

It want happen again...

I have fixed both threads now....


----------



## vic2367 (Aug 7, 2007)

that sone heck of a preety blade ...i like


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 7, 2007)

Vox knives are so nice.


----------



## supes (Aug 7, 2007)

Lone Wolf and Cub, could you provide some links to those excellent pics that were "too big"? Can't find them on your site, would like to see them again, please. Thanks


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 7, 2007)

try voxknives.com


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 30, 2008)

my custom PryMate should be coming any day now! very excited.


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 16, 2008)

pics! jesper just sent pics of my knife, should be in the mail soon. giddy with excitement. i love this fixed blade format - about 6" OAL and small blade, and at least .25" thick. small and beefy, can use for prying and most cutting tasks. more pics when it arrives :twothumbs

custom Vox PryMate with G-11 handles and blue liners.


----------



## vox (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the first PryMate I´ve done with semitransludent G11... Wasn´t really sure how I´d like it on there but I really like the coolness of this knife. The G11 on thick blue spacer really looks like it would glow in the dark or something.... :shock: Hope you like it as well.
take care,
Jesper



















Here´s one in Green Canvas Micarta...




















Gen II PryMate in handrubbed finish. ''Rangergreen original Strider G10'' (Yep, it´s from Mick! :wave: ), black vulcan fiber spacer and titanium tubes....


----------



## adamlau (Sep 30, 2008)

Now those are some sweet blades! What other G-11 colors are available?


----------



## vox (Sep 30, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Now those are some sweet blades! What other G-11 colors are available?


 Well, most G10, Micarta and some G11´s are to be had. All pins and tubes in my knives are :huh:*Titanium* :huh:BTW.
jesper


----------



## adamlau (Sep 30, 2008)

Good to know. So what G-11 colors can be choose from?


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 30, 2008)

love the handrubbed blades as well. i thought the matte would look better with the G-11 though, just means ill have to get another Vox soon


----------



## KDOG3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Whoa, those are some sweet looking knives. I REALLY didn't need to see this thread!


----------



## Cuso (Oct 1, 2008)

Are this knives all made from Ti??


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 1, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Are this knives all made from Ti??


 

no, just the pins and tubing are Ti. the knives are typically RWL34, which is similar to 154CM i believe.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 1, 2008)

Crucible 154CM is almost identical in composition to Söderfors RWL 34 -- the biggest difference in the two is that "old production" 154CM is made by the vacuum melt process, and RWL 34 is a powdered metal product. New production 154CM is also a PM product, so the two are now almost identical. Another similar steel is Latrobe BG42, produced by the double vacuum melt process.

http://michaelwest.dk/knive/rwl34-datasheet.pdf

http://www.crucibleservice.com/eselector/prodbyapp/stainless/154cms.html

http://www.latrobesteel.com/assets/documents/Sheets/Bearing_Gear/BG42_BNG_811.pdf

All are excellent knife steels. The PM products have a finer/tighter grain structure, which polishes out really well, and gives a higher fracture strength (because of the smaller size of the carbide clusters).


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 12, 2008)

heres some (bad, but useful) pics and my initial thoughts. ill really be working this knife over the next few months and can report more later. blade has a nice working edge, sharp but not uber sharp and ready for heavy use and prying. nice thumb ridges and finger notch for choking up. handle shape is designed (as per Jesper) for a solid grip that doesnt twist when torquing and prying.

this is going to be an indoor worker, so i wanted something less tactical. i saw the G11/blue liner combo on a few of the kitchen knives and really liked the look, and think it looks great on the PryMate.

nice, tight and secure kydex sheath on a large tek-lock. the vox stamp is a nice touch!











the PryMate! yes i already started using it so it aint perfect no mo





thick beefy 7.2mm RWL34 steel, with a nice BB job. i like it when the BB is velvety smooth and has a bit o sparkle :nana:





thick!





beautiful lines and profile





underside





semi-translucent G11 with blue liners, Ti tubes





sorry for the lint






:twothumbs two thumbs up, well worth the wait, and will definitely not be my last Vox!


----------



## e2x2e (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful...


----------



## vox (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice pictures, mate!! Hope you´ll enjoy the little fatty 
Jesper


----------



## Team Member (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice score HoopleHead! :twothumbs

Now when you have a small VOX, all you need is a bigger one. A Beagle maybe or a *XL Beagle* :naughty:

Here´s mine....










:twothumbs


----------

